# front passanger strut and spindle for sale?



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

So my passanger front outter wheel bearing siezed up on me the other day and in the process of siezing it got stuck to the spindle the hub slides onto. So when I try to tighten it all the way it strips out and spins freely. Anyone have a 87-89 front passanger strut assembly for sale? i dont need the hub or spring or anything just the strut with the bolt that hold the wheel on since that stripped too. Or if anyone know where to get one around central florida lemme know please.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can still get it from Nissan. They list for $428.63 each but you can get them from online dealers for $334 each.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sure someone on z31performance has one for sale.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Might try Car-part.com for a used one in your area, as well.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> You can still get it from Nissan. They list for $428.63 each but you can get them from online dealers for $334 each.


No you can't.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

AZ-ZBum said:


> No you can't.


NissanPartsZone.com is still showing them as available. RH strut #54302-23P25 (superceding former #54302-21P00) for pro date 09/86 and up Z31. 

Part Detail

Part also shows up as available at CourtesyParts.com


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

And yet, when people actually have tried to order them, they come back, Oops, sorry.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...been there!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The oils used in the original shocks were put on the EPA no-no list a while back. At that time, all the adjustable Z31 shocks were soon gobbled up. Besides, it's really rare for anyone to need to replace the whole assembly. And when people replace shocks, drop ins are insanely cheaper than the dealership. Even aftermarket adjustables.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

just incase ayone elses struts wet out you CAN still get original nissan parts for the z31. I got both strut towers passanger and driver side thru nissanpartszone. Pretty expensive but you can get them.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I really hope you didn't spend 300 bucks for a strut tube.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

it wasnt just the stut tube the bolt that the wheel hub bolts up to on mine was leakin out the seal and my wheel bearings siezed up ruined my old threads. and it was 375 not 300 lol. i had to get the entire new part.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

http://usedzparts.com/images/100_6378.jpg

That thing? They go used for under 100 pretty frequently over on Z31p. None seem to be available right now though.

I'm assuming you ordered one for your year and trim, but you should be aware that the early and late ones are a bit different - something about a slight camber difference if I remember right, I'm sure Zbum will correct me if I'm wrong - and the NA vs Turbo trims have different inside diameters for the larger strut cartridges used in the turbo models.

Either way, let us see some pictures if that thing ever shows up. Hopefully it doesn't end up stuck in limbo for being NLA or something.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Nope not lost in limbo or anythign partys came in the other day. Took like 3 weeks for them to ship but they got here. They installed pretty easily ill try and get some pictures up here shortly to show ya. Just gotta get new ball joints and shes good to go.


----------

